# Best Way to Treat Bloat?



## auratusguy (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a red Jewel cichlid that is showing some of the symptoms of bloat...but not actual bloating yet.

I just want to know what is best out of the options available.

should I...

1) remove the fish, and put her in a hospital tank?
2) treat the whole tank so any other fish that may be infected will be treated as well?

Also should I use

1) Clout
2) Metronidazole?

Please reply as soon as you can because I want to go out and buy the medicine today

Thanks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If your other fish are not showing signs as of right now, remove the jewel to it's own tank and treat with clout. It's a powerful medication, so follow the directions. You could use metro as well, but I've found clout to work better and faster.

I would then use metro soaked food and feed that to your main tank to get some meds into them to possibly avoid/prevent any more fish coming down with bloat.


----------



## auratusguy (Apr 7, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I could not buy any locally and had to order online. If you run into the same situation and want to get started right away, Tetra Parasite Guard can work and is available everywhere around here...


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

jehmco is super cheap to get meds like metro and will ship to canada. Not the fastest if you want it tomorrow though. LFS metro is $15/5grams up here or something? I bought 100g for $21 shipping included.


----------



## auratusguy (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah there's no clout here.

I'm soaking food in metro. Hopefully that will work. She's eating still


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Best way is prevention to start with, since I got started in fish keeping, a mere 4 months, I lost 5 fish do to bloat. I really believe most bloat problems are due to feeding practices and not feeding the correct food and proper amounts to certain types of fish. I have read countless articles on bloat and cause and prevention and there is allot of contradicting info on the web. And everybody has their own opinion, but me being new at this and I have seen fish lost to bloat I know that incorrect feeding to certain types of cichlids was MY cause for bloat problems. Good Luck to you and hopefully your fish live and stay healthy.


----------



## Dwarfmbuna (Sep 18, 2013)

Experienced hobbyist know that Bloat is mainly caused by stress. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What symptoms are present? If she's still eating, then perhaps it's not bloat at all.


----------



## auratusguy (Apr 7, 2013)

Iggy,

My previous post (sick/hurt fish) details her symptoms.

This has been going on for two weeks. Basically she just doesn't want to move from this little cave. Very inactive. Also when she swims she basically moves along the sand, not wanting to go up very high.

I don't think she's being bullied because I haven't seen any so far. There's a male jewel in there with her and he is kind of halfway between her and the others.

I was wondering, are Jewels more sensitive than other lake Malawi cichlids? Could it be that the water conditions are just not good enough for her but every other fish in there is able to tough it out?

My next move will be to start doing weekly 40% water changes and see if that helps


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I found that post. DJ gave you good advice. The jewels shouldn't be mixed with mbuna.


----------

